
How to block all Apple-related news? - mjankowski
is there a Chrome plugin or other software that does that?
I don't feel like reading about all this propaganda all over.
======
MrFloris
For twitter you can install Tweetbot on the Mac, it has a filter option for
names, and content. For the browser you can probably do the same via a
greasemonkey script. Personally I think you can also learn self-control, and
not look for titles with Apple related content in it, and if still found, skip
it. I have no problem doing this with Windows related content i.e. Best of
luck!

------
seiji
Add to or replace the filter string at <http://diff.biz/>

------
jacobr
I need this for Twitter as well.

------
taligent
Call me stupid but you could just avoid clicking on the links.

